# German Shepherds in Shelters FB group



## wolfy dog (Aug 1, 2012)

FB link didn't work. Check out FB group on German Shepherds in Shelters: "GSD URGENT!!!! IN SHELTERS"
I think it will be easier than having to deal with picky rescue groups.


----------

